# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  اطلاعیه مهم درباره زمان ثبت نام کنکور 94

## elnazaghili

رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور با اشاره به آغاز ثبتنام کنکور سراسری از فردا  گفت: تنها تغییر مهم این آزمون زمان برگزاری آزمون سراسری است.
 ابراهیم خدایی رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور با اشاره به آغاز ثبتنام کنکور  سراسری سال 94، گفت: ثبتنام کنکور سراسری سال 94 از فردا 19 بهمنماه آغاز  میشود و تا هفته اول اسفندماه ادامه خواهد داشت.

وی افزود: تنها تغییر مهم این آزمون برگزاری تاریخ کنکور سراسری است که  بهدلیل ماه مبارک رمضان در روزهای 21، 22 و 23 خردادماه سال 94 برگزار  میشود.

رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور تأکید کرد: کنکور سراسری سال 94 از منظر قوانین و ضوابط مانند سال گذشته است.

خدایی درباره نحوه ثبتنام دانشجویان متقاضی دانشگاه آزاد، گفت: بخش پذیرش  با آزمون دانشجویان دانشگاه آزاد از سیستم کنکور پذیرش میشود که چیزی حدود 5  تا 6 درصد است، اما مابقی ظرفیتهای دانشگاه آزاد که براساس سوابق تحصیلی  است از طریق خود این دانشگاه پذیرش میشود.

----------

